# A Queen Turned Pet



## OUATFan1215 (May 3, 2017)

Hello everyone. You know, my favorite Disney movie of all time has been The Lion King. Nala has always been my favorite lioness from the series. I have always thought it would be cute if maybe the Queen would turn into a pet for one of either the pridelands's residents or a new kind of fur. I will give a link to my Nala character that is on F-list.

I like the thought of her either being a pet to a prey species or maybe a big bellied female fur or big bellied male fur. If this sounds interesting, just send me a reply and I will give the like/dislikes in it.

Link to my Nala character - F-list - Warning


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2017)

Something off-topic : duuuuude, been ages since I last saw you ! we were on _that RP about the power rangers_ last year when you suddenly disappeared without a trace, lol
How've you been ?


----------



## OUATFan1215 (May 4, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Something off-topic : duuuuude, been ages since I last saw you ! we were on _that RP about the power rangers_ last year when you suddenly disappeared without a trace, lol
> How've you been ?


I  have been doing good, thank you. How about you? I am so sorry about that too, just been so busy and just haven't been able to get on.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2017)

OUATFan1215 said:


> I  have been doing good, thank you. How about you? I am so sorry about that too, just been so busy and just haven't been able to get on.


Oh, it's fine, no worries ; I'm doing good, too, just got a looooot of update fo' my sona Jin, hehe


----------

